# Code on the a6 3.2l auto trans... torque converter



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

I know this is a common thing to happen i feel like after researching, but all I feel i found was a bunch of complainers and no real option to fix other than replacing total tranny. I know i know that its a pain to open up the tranny to replace the torque converter but honestly is there a way to tell exactly what's wrong with it before I start making calls on parts and shops to do the actual work... 
Basically I asking is there a way to tell if its just the seals in the torque converter, the whole torque converter unit, or is it a bad sensor.
Please help me figure out and decide what is m next step.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

My car has been sitting in the garage for the past couple of days. It started "free reving" when I would try accelerating from a complete stop. Then it went into Limp Home Mode, and I took it straight to the mechanic. It's been sitting there being scanned and diagnosed with no conclusion yet. But the reason I mention this is that 20,000 miles ago, I had some small shaft piece replaced that is somehow attached to the torque converter. I'll try to get a pic of the piece he replaced later on during the week. Let us know what you find out...


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

still no dice it actually went away for 10 min yesterday after being on for a month. 1 min later it came back and its the same code that has to do with the torque converter / switch being bad or stuck off.... so im wondering what to do... theres so many non eventful discussion about something so major and seems to plague this tranny. anyways hopefully some one can divulge some needed info on my problem.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

Any news? I'm towing my car from the mechanic to my warehouse tomorrow to let it sit until i can find a solution, I'd hate to part with such a beautiful car!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (what1021)*

If the code you have is for TC then at some point you will have to replace the TC. TC is seperate from the transmission itself and is not an internal transmission issue, although obviously the trans or drivetrain has to come out to replace the TC.
What is happening is a seal deep inside the TC is failing and letting fluid pass by, meaning TC cannot fully lock up. You may notice engine rev a bit higher on the highway. The trans fluid can get cooked over time from the TC slipping.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

ok thanks a lot i notice it jumps from a stop and go while being in drive, its my gf car so i dont drive it as much but she says the same thing, Im wondering if its something i should let a shop take care of. do i by a hole no TC or did audi make a kit to replace these parts that are failing???? also i am good when it comes to working on cars i never have cracked a tranny just taken them off and put on my 79 bronco (stick) and taken out and out back in the engine, so i know my way around these things just not the newer cars and auto trannys i whish i could find a place that knows what they are doing with this particular issue and would give me a good price cuz i think dealerships quote people at around 2500 dollars. That is a crazy price, so we will see anyone know a nj shop that does good work?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (what1021)*

You will need a new TC. The seal that is failing is buried deep inside the TC and it needs to be cut open to replace, reweld TC closed and high speed balance the unit meaning not a typical garage mechanic option. It is a lot of labor to replace a TC so it is not a cheap job and Dealer will charge the most.
GL


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

holy shizzzznit i mean re welded are you sure im not saying your wrong i just cant believe that they are welded, and its prob aluminum, and i cant weld aluminum without the proper machine i only have mig. I dont know i may look for a low milage used tranny. im sure someone is will to part with one for cheaper than $1000.00 dollars ill drop the old and put in the new i gues, and maybe down the rode fix the other tranny or sell it for parts, or as a hole unit.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (what1021)*

You likely do not need a new transmission as long as you replace the failing Torque Convertor soon enough.
The TC is external to the transmission housing so you need to pull trans and replace TC.








http://www.articlesbase.com/ca....html


----------

